# 2.1 Soundsystem am PC -- Corsair SP2500 oder Edifier C2 Plus 2.1



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community,

die Plattform enthält eine ESI Juli@ PCI Karte ( ESI Audiotechnik GmbH - Juli@ ).
Verwendungszweck Sound:

1) Filme schauen
2) PC-Spiele zocken
3) Musik hören (täglich, viel, in gemäßigter Lautstärke).

Für mich ersetzt der PC zu 100% eine Stereoanlage: Einfach weil ich keine habe.
Ich möchte gute Musik hören, ganz selten extrem laut-- meist eher so, dass sich mit geschlossenen Augen auf dem
Sofa liegend die verschiedenen Klänge in die Musikwelten abtauchen lässt (Goa, Psychedelic, Hörspiele, Punk, Rock und Classic).

Raum: Betonboden mit PC Belag, Dachschrägen, ein kleines Fenster, eine Holztür,
Größe: circa 6 Meter tief, 4 bis 5 Meter breit. Altbau, aber durchschnittliche Raumhöhe für Dachgeschoß.


Nach vielen Vergleichen sind für mich zwei Optionen übriggeblieben.

Für circa 90 Euro Edifier C2 Plus 2.1:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem (53 Watt) schwarz

Für circa 200 Euro Corsair SP2500
Corsair SP2500 Edel-Soundsystem f
Test: Corsair SP2500 und SP2200 - ComputerBase
Corsair SP2500 Soundsystem | Review | Technic3D

Da ein System doppelt soviel kostet, wäre es interessant für mich zu lesen,
welche Unterschiede ihr in diesen zwei Systemen seht. Corsair SP2500 hat deutlich mehr
Rezessionen, aber dafür kaum Kundenmeinungen, bei dem Edifier C2 Plus 2.1 scheint
es andersherum: Ich finde kaum Rezessionen, aber massenhaft positive Kundenmeinungen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Beide sind für ihren Preis sehr gut, das Corsair wird sich sicher insgesamt besser anhören. Stehst Du denn auf bassreichen Sound? Wenn nein, dann gibt es noch sogenannte aktive Nahfeldmonitore als Alternative - die haben keinen Sub, dafür sind die Boxen größer. Die haben einen weniger dominanten und auch nicht ganz so tiefen Sub wie gleichteure 2.1-Systeme, dafür sind die deutlich ausgewogener und klarer im Sound, haben auch kein "Loch" im Sound, was Du bei 2.1 idR hast (die Boxen bei 2.1 sind zu klein für gute Mitten, der Sub dafür wiederum nicht geeignet). Du hast bei 2.0 trotdzem einen "satten" Bass, nur nicht so "grummelnd" und tief wie bei 2.1

Nehfeldmonitore sind eigentlich zum Musikmachen/Video vertonen für Profis usw. gedacht, aber "billige" Modelle (200€ ist eher billig aus Profisicht) schaffen das gar nicht SO neutral, so dass die den Sound am Ende doch "verschönern" - also an sich wiederum ideal als Multimediaboxen, WENN man nicht auf einen besonders starken Bass besteht.


----------



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

> haben auch kein "Loch" im Sound, was Du bei 2.1 idR hast (die Boxen bei 2.1 sind zu klein für gute Mitten


Die Formulierung mit den "fehlenden Mitten" habe ich in einigen Kritiken und Hifi-Foren gelesen- welches "Loch" oder welche "Mitte" ist gemeint?
Für mich klingt dies sehr Abstrakt, ich verstehe nicht was es bedeutet. :-/


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Sound besteht aus Frequenzen von hörbar ca 15 Hertz bis 20 Kilohertz. zB eine menschl Stimme hat typische Frequenzen, damit man sie deutlich hört, bei 1 und 4 Kilohertz. Ein Bass hat das eher bei 100 Hertz für seine "Melodie" und unter 50HZ bei dem, was man eher "spürt" vom Bass. Neutrale Boxen würden, wenn Du Testtöne aus allen Frequenzen abspielst, alles in etwa gleichlaut abspielen. Wenn Boxen irgendwo ein "Loch" haben, dann hört man diese Töne kaum. Bei 2.1 ist es baubedingt so, dass die bei den Mitten oft ein Loch haben, denn für gute Mitten müssen die Boxenmembranen nicht zu groß sein (ein Subwoofer ist ZU groß), aber auch nicht zu klein - die Boxen bei 2.1 sind aber meist recht klein, denn 2.1 gibt es vor allem, damit man platzsparend Sound und trotzdem genug Bass hat. Diese "Loch" wird wiederum oft kaschiert, indem man sie "beeindruckend" Bassbetonter macht und evlt. auch einige Höhen anhebt, so dass andere, höhere Töne deutlicher zu hören sind und der Sound klar und "nicht dumpf" erscheint. 

Die Nahfeldmonitore wiederum sind nun meist deutlich größer pro Box, groß genug für gute Mitten UND einen gewissen Bass, nur kommen die ganz so tief wie ein Subwoofer. Insgesamt "beschönigen" die nichts, spielen also alles rel. gleichmäßig ab. 

Stell Dir die Frequenzen wie eine Farbspektrum vor: http://www.olbrich-hemer.de/fileadmin/bilder/farbspektrum.jpg  links dunkleere Töne, rechts hellere. Bei 2.1-Boxen würdest Du quasi den violetten und dunkelblauen Bereich deutlicher sehen, als er "natürlicherweise" wäre, dafür wäre der türkise und grüne Bereich deutlich schlechter zu sehen. Bei 2.0 siehst du alle Farben gleichmäßig, der ganz violette Bereich fehlt sogar, aber keine Farbee wird "übertrieben" - aber manch einem gefällt es hat, wenn das Violett und Dunkelblau stärker ist, selbst wenn er türkis dafür kaum sehen kann


----------



## zocka-zora (9. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort und die verständliche/bildhafte Erklärung. Dies hat mir sehr weitergeholfen, so dass ich mich in Bezug auf "Boxen" in den nächsten Tagen auch im Bereich "aktive Nahfeldmonitore" einlesen werde.

Theoretisch könnten doch auch 1 Paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore mit einem Subwoofer verbunden werden, so dass hier ein Ausgleich zwischen "reinem 2.1 System" und "nur" einem Paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore geschaffen werden würde?! Ist mein erster Gedanke hierzu. Naja gut, hier werde ich mich noch im Internet umschauen, und auch ein, zwei kleine Geschäfte zum "reinhören" besuchen.

offtopic @Herbboy:
Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die Kaufberatung in Bezug auf die Gamepads, bei welchen ich mich entsprechend deiner Empfehlung auch festgelegt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

Einzelne Subwoofer, die für "2.1" geeignet sind, kriegst Du nur sehr schwer. Einzelne Subwoofer sind normalerweise nur für einen Surround-Receiver gedacht, der einen eigenen Ausgang nur für den Sub hat. Aber damit es auch am PC "nachträglich" klappt, müsste man einen Subwoofer finden, den man wie ein normales Boxenset an den PC per Stereo anschließt und der dann den Bass von Sound bei sich behält und den Rest über einen Anschluss an ein 2.0-Boxenset weitergibt.

Bei 2.1-Sets ist das ganz genau so geregelt, aber da gehören Sub + Boxen halt zusammen, das ist im Grunde ein 2.0-Boxenset, bei dem man den Bassbereich "abgetrennt" hat. Und die Subs von 2.1-SEts bekommt man einzeln in der Regel nicht. Aus Sicht des PCs ist 2.0 und 2.1 nämlich das gleiche, ein PC hat keinen separaten Anschluss für den Subwoofer im Stereobetrieb.


ps: Nahfeldmonitore haben oft keinen Volumeregler vorne an der Box, und die werden oft auch einzeln angeschlossen, d.h. jede Box hat ein eigenes Stromkabel, für den PC braucht man nen Adapter, an den man dann jeweils ein Kabel anschließen kann (pro Box ein Kabel). Aber es gibt auch ein paar Modelle, bei denen man nur eine der beiden Boxen an den PC anschließt mit nem Stereokabel, und die Boxen sind wiederum untereinander verbunden, so wie man es von "normalen" PC-Boxensets kennt. zB hier mit Regler vorne für beide Boxen: http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_bes5a.htm  hier ohne http://www.thomann.de/de/fostex_pm_04_n_black.htm


----------

